# Sentry shed build thread



## DrD (19 Oct 2016)

Back in June I posted here about a wood joint choice for a shed. It is finally finished so figured I'd share some photos and get some feedback.

The story is my wife wanted a sentry shed she saw in a garden centre, I didn't want to pay £250 so I made her one for her birthday. Cost about £120 all in. I designed it to fit on a paving slab and wanted to use woodworking joints in order to get some practice, having never done any before. I'm very much a noob, first proper project beyond some beer crates.

I used a drill for screws and a jigsaw to cut the curved shelves, but everything else was hand tools. I've been building a small collection over the last few months, buying what I need and restoring it before moving on with the shed build.

I uploaded the build process images to imgur, so please have a quick look at the gallery of the build and let me know your thoughts:

https://imgur.com/gallery/mevgo

Cheers!


End product:


----------



## deema (19 Oct 2016)

Looks great, well done


----------



## Grawschbags (19 Oct 2016)

Fantastic. Well done. Never seen a shed like that.

Looks a great project to get stuck in to.


----------



## sunnybob (20 Oct 2016)

if thats your first, then youre a very good apprentice.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (20 Oct 2016)

Good work - who lives behind the little door at the top? : )


----------



## AndyT (20 Oct 2016)

I like that a lot. You could have made a nailed together shed with less work, but it was an ideal project to explore different joints, which is great experience. I'm sure you enjoyed making it and solving all the little problems of how to design the details.
You'll appreciate working with nicer wood on later projects too.


----------



## pollys13 (20 Oct 2016)

Very neat and tidy looks the biz, impressed, the wife must be chuffed.
The little trap door? What about inside?


----------



## DrD (20 Oct 2016)

pollys13":3pchdtz9 said:


> Very neat and tidy looks the biz, impressed, the wife must be chuffed.
> The little trap door? What about inside?




Thanks for the kind words all!

Hi, more photos in the ingur link but this is the inside. The inside of the trapdoor is a large shelf, goes all the way to the back, but is only 2/3rds the width of the shed so you can still fit stuff up from underneath via the missing bit of shelf on the left hand side. The trap door bit is there to look nice (one big door all the way to the top didn't look great in my plans) and to serve as somewhere for my wife to put clothes pegs without needing to unlock the main door each time.

I originally planned to have the top bit as a completely separate compartment but figured you'd only be able to fit things the size of the trapdoor in. Cutting the shelf down has made it more useful.


----------



## pollys13 (21 Oct 2016)

Quite a lot of creativity too, comes in handy.
How in long in total to make?


----------



## devonwoody (21 Oct 2016)

I started like that 57 years ago, a Stanley Brace and bit and that stills hangs on a beam in my full workshop. Nice looking project .


----------



## RobinBHM (21 Oct 2016)

Very nice, well considered proportions.

You are going to need a very small workbench, Id plan for a bigger workshop next time


----------



## DrD (21 Oct 2016)

pollys13":e5sin26j said:


> Quite a lot of creativity too, comes in handy.
> How in long in total to make?




I started in June, did most of the frame joinery in the evenings after work then left it for ages. Picked up a few weeks ago to finish in time for wife bday, so did all the painting and final assembly in a weekend.

I work very slowly, probably 75-100 hrs in total. I'm a research scientist by training and I get a bit ocd about detail and accuracy which i think largely made up for my lack of skill. Happy with how it came out overall and the wife loves it which is the main thing.


----------



## Max Power (21 Oct 2016)

You should be very proud of that , excellent result .


----------



## Woodchips2 (21 Oct 2016)

It looks lovely yet very practical. Well done DrD =D> =D> =D> 

Regards Keith


----------



## lee celtic (21 Oct 2016)

I have to say thats well cool.. And it keeps gardening stuff out of your workshop.. Well played that man..


----------



## Bm101 (22 Oct 2016)

Very smart and well made to boot. Nice to see the finished shed. Well done.


----------

